# Craiglook down!



## Bieling3

If you didn't know what Craiglook was you weren't using craigslist to it's optimum capability... and now it's no more.



> Dear Craiglook users
> Craiglook.com has been shut down by demand of Craigslist.org
> 
> I have also complied with their request and have removed all RSS feeds and links to craigslist.org from the website.
> 
> I am extremely grateful to you all who kept the site running with your great ideas and feedback. I will try my best in reaching to Craigslist to see if there is a way for Craiglook to work out legal claims that they have pointed out.
> 
> If you have reached this site by mistake trying to go to Craigslist.org - please use the corresponding button below.



This sucks. There was no easier way to evaluate what markets in different areas of the country would bear for particular music gear.


----------



## thrawn86

Never heard of/used it. Guess I missed out.


----------



## Bieling3

Imagine instead of going to craigslist and searching through tons of listings just going to one place type in "JCM 800" and use the range button to search within 250 miles of your zip code. 

Instead of buying that 2210 the guy 30 miles away is offering for $1300 (ridiculous price but I've seen it asked) you find a 2203 an hour away for $800. A powerful tool, gone.


----------



## jitees

try this link....might help ya.......

musical instruments : craigslist eBay kijiji mash : United States


----------



## Bieling3

That'll have to do... a cut above some of the other alternatives.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

try this
allofcraigs.com - Search ALL of Craigslist


----------



## IbanezMark

SearchTempest - The EASY way to search Craigslist works too


----------



## JonBes79

Best one I found is http://www.yourlist.com/


----------



## Moose Lewis

Here's another alternative: Dailylister
Dailylister - Search Craigslist Nationwide


----------



## Wiseblood

Thanks guys, shit, I didn't know about all those links lol. I was do it the old fashioned way and manually going to each Craigslist site in th neighboring cities lol


----------



## TubeStack

Bieling3 said:


> Imagine instead of going to craigslist and searching through tons of listings just going to one place type in "JCM 800" and use the range button to search within 250 miles of your zip code...



You can do this with Kijiji, which is what many are switching to around here (Toronto area).


----------



## sickest beast

I was trying to find this for months. Thank you.




jitees said:


> try this link....might help ya.......
> 
> musical instruments : craigslist eBay kijiji mash : United States


----------

